# Adoption Info For Military Vet



## Wolf11B (Oct 3, 2013)

I am currently in the Army and am looking at getting a GSD before I get out and start my terminal leave on October 14 this year. My friend and I recently got scammed off of Dogs Now for an adoption. I am looking for a GSD female puppy to care for, to be my friend, and to be there for me cope with my PTSD and my mild TBI. I went though a program with the military had with helping vets with my condition, with being around animals, and I was told that being in the program greatly helped . I am desperately searching for my puppy right now. I am wondering if anyone can help me with helping me find my puppy in Colorado?


----------



## Wolf11B (Oct 3, 2013)

And I really do not want to have to pay thousands of dollars, to have my friend.


----------

